
Show HN: React NPM package for RxJS content - asimpledog
https://github.com/kosich/react-rxjs-elements#readme
======
asimpledog

        import React from 'react';
        import { $ } from 'react-rxjs-elements';
    
        function App(){
          return <div>
            <$>{ timer(0, 1000) } sec</$>
          </div>
        }

